# Beast Sensor



## Zelieri (Jun 9, 2016)

Hello!

We produce the Beast Sensor, the first wearable device designed and validated by strength and conditioning coaches to improve athletes’ performances in the weight room. Beast shows rep by rep data about movement strength, speed, power and many other values in order to let you know, in every moment of your workout, how to adjust it at best.

We really like to have some reviews about our product! Thanks a lot!

p.s. I'm trying to contact the administrator of ugbodybuilding in the last week via mail or contact form, but without results. Someone could help me?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 9, 2016)

Zelieri said:


> Hello!
> 
> We produce the Beast Sensor, the first wearable device designed and validated by strength and conditioning coaches to improve athletes’ performances in the weight room. Beast shows rep by rep data about movement strength, speed, power and many other values in order to let you know, in every moment of your workout, how to adjust it at best.
> 
> ...



Interesting device. I was looking at this thing last week for use with my PL team.  I will shoot you a PM in a couple minutes.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 9, 2016)

Actually why don't you use this thread for now to tell us about your product. I am curious...


----------



## DF (Jun 9, 2016)

Damn,  I thought it said breast sensor.


----------



## BigJohnny (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm curious as well! Tell us more!


----------



## bigdog (Jun 9, 2016)

SUBBED! also like to see what this thing is about!


----------



## Zelieri (Jun 9, 2016)

Of course! 
(Currently we have PL teams who train with Beast!)

Here is the description of the product:

Beast is a Sensor that uses Velocity Based Training (mostly known as VBT) to auto regulate your workouts. By measuring the speed of each lift you will be able to select and adapt your daily load and reps combination and finally optimize your training cycle based on what you would like to accomplish. Beast helps you customize weights, reps and sets to perform in order to increase your specific Strength. Choose your training goal like “Hypertrophy”, “Power” and “Max Strength” and the App will guide you on the path to develop your muscles and the Athletic skills like increasing your Maximum Strength vertical elevation or the ability accelerate and outrun your opponents.

Coaches get real time feedback on their phone or their tablet and can compare on the spot athlete performance and output and can adjust accordingly mid set to optimize each athlete workout. Also coaches can use the output to compare which athletes are leading the pack and optimizing their training and moving with intent and which athletes may be lagging and sluggish.

Coaches and athletes alike have an amazing tool in the web portal where they can track and measure every workout, lift, and output week to week and day to day to see how they are progressing or if they may be stagnant. This allows to adjust the workouts in the middle of the cycle to finish the cycle strong while making the most out of each training session and each rep. All the lifts are monitored in real time, no matter the distance.

Using Beast is simple, just connect it to your iOS or Android device via the App, pick your exercise, training goal, weight and go. The real time feedback will let you know if you need to add or decrease weight or reps to stay in the optimal training zone, and it will let you know when you are in the right training zone.



And here are the real advantages Beast is in terms of “versatility” and “Real" Live Feedback:

- Beast data has been validated and we found it is more precise than compitetors, there are papers coming that will show this through correlation coefficient.

- Beast has Real Live Feedback for all exercises in the library and most important, for its structure, it will always be like this. Our algorithm only works in real time allowing for real time feedback on the spot.

- For the same reasons that favours Real Live Feedback, Beast allows you almost complete freedom in exercise tracking and customisation. In a sport environment exercises are constantly varying : Beast is made to measure general vertical movements therefore it adapts naturally to many little variations (think about the different variations of a squat or box jump). 

-With Beast you only need to create the exercise and you can start tracking. 

- We track explosiveness or Rate of Force Development. 

- We have more Training Goals than competitors.

Through our Web Portal you can see the different types of Data Output we provide and see how you can use it to incorporate it into your team training goals. We also have harnesses that are useful in some of the VBT training to track things like drop jumps etc. 

If you look at the web portal you can see some different things that you can do and track with it. Also with the web portal you will be able to track details from all your athletes workouts as well as compare the days lifts with past lifts. The tool allows you to track and follow data in real time.

Different types of things the sensor tracks and data you can get from Beast:
	•	Speed
	•	Strength
	•	Power
	•	Explosiveness
	•	Volume
	•	Average Power
	•	Reps
	•	Energy Burn
	•	Density
	•	Set by Set Progress
	•	Tonnage
	•	Weekly Progress

If you have any questions I will be happy to answer!


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 9, 2016)

sweet I love tech !


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jun 9, 2016)

It says it monitors energy burn. Does it tell you how many calories you are burning while you lift? I have a fitbit which is great for cardio, but I find it lacking when I try to track what I'm burning while I lift.  Also does it have a heart rate moniter?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 10, 2016)

Could be cool. What's this thing cost? You Should let a member here try for free and write an honest review on it and if its good as u say it is people would definitely be more interested knowing a trustworthy person gave the product a thumbs up. Just a thought.


----------



## bvs (Jun 10, 2016)

I got one of these as a gift just the other week


----------



## Zelieri (Jun 10, 2016)

silvereyes87 said:


> It says it monitors energy burn. Does it tell you how many calories you are burning while you lift? I have a fitbit which is great for cardio, but I find it lacking when I try to track what I'm burning while I lift.  Also does it have a heart rate moniter?



Beast measure calories burned using Kilojoules. This is triggered by work load, reps, etc. It’s main function is not a calorie burn counter therefore it works best in conjunction with your FitBit. Beast Sensor does not have a Heart Rate Monitor as it is magnetic so that you can place it on the weight stack or bar for certain lifts.

The main features of Beast is the ability to determine loads and optimize workouts utilizing VBT principles. We have a ton of in app widgets that help you while in the workout to optimize it.



ECKSRATED said:


> Could be cool. What's this thing cost? You Should let a member here try for free and write an honest review on it and if its good as u say it is people would definitely be more interested knowing a trustworthy person gave the product a thumbs up. Just a thought.



Beast Sensor is 249$ with free worldwide shipping.

We truly believe in our product and get support and opinions from the community can really help us to continue to better, constantly improving the product.
Currently, if there were several requests, we could apply a temporary 10% discount for ugbodybuilding users and meanwhile ask to *bvs* what he thinks about Beast Sensor!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 10, 2016)

Zel, I am a PL coach who works both in person and online.  I don't do this for the money though.

If I bought your coaches package it looks like I pay 30 for access to each athletes data?


----------



## Zelieri (Jun 10, 2016)

Not really, with a coaches package you have 1 year free subscription to _trainer web portal_ (with all the advanced features like athlete management) and you can invite up to 10 guest to your group and monitorize their workout. After this year you will pay only your web portal subscription, then you will able to change all your guests or keep them with you.

P.s. Pillarofbalance could you please PM me? thanks


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jun 10, 2016)

Ill take 50 of them.


----------



## Zelieri (Jun 10, 2016)

Great, we'll wait your order


----------



## Maijah (Jun 10, 2016)

This sounds great, I'd love to hear some feedback from a trusted member


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 10, 2016)

Pm sent Zel... I think you need 10 posts before you can pm.  So if it doesn't work go welcome a few new members to UG


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jun 10, 2016)

ThankS for the reply bud. Sounds like a cool product.


----------



## Zelieri (Jun 10, 2016)

You've welcome 
If someone want other infos we get also a review on the techy agent youtube channel today, I think it's quite detailed and he use the web portal too!


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 17, 2016)

...i have to.

Hey, you should hold a contest. Where the members guess a number between 10 and 400. The member who comes closest to the number (because nobody will actually guess what your number is) will het a free bottle of drol.

I mean beast sensor.

I pick, 310


----------



## Zelieri (Jun 28, 2016)

We have some reviews on YouTube if you Google Beast Sensor Review

There are also have Powerlifting and Olympic lifting teams using Beast to track loads and performance as well as making sure their do not burn out their Central Nervous System during training.

Beast works best when you are training in the 30-85% of your 1 RM. It is a great way to track your progression and make sure you are able to hit the load using VBT principles and monitoring your performance day to day. It also helps with training athletes, lifters, etc on how to move with intent and see the results of bar speed throughout the workout. The algorithm measures everything on the vertical plane, it does not measure under 0.10 m/s as that is a very slow moment, like you would have with a 1 RM. This is how you can be most effective with Beast as a lifter or trainer. And if you like have real time feedback about power and speed output it is great too.

The web portal allows a great way to plan and create workouts for yourself or others and easily track in the gym. You can check out the blog at blog.thisisbeast.com and look at the How To Guides. 

I hope this information helps. If anyone is interested in Beast for the next 48 hours you can use 'BSTSPCL1' for a 5% discount on the product. 

Thanks!
Beast Team


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jul 3, 2016)

Did i win?


----------



## bigk (Aug 22, 2016)

LOL,
Beast


----------

